

The 20-step program to ramen profitability - tskweres

Expertly developed &amp; tested by CoinMKT - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coinmkt.com&#x2F;<p>1. Hack for 4 months.<p>2. Set a launch date.<p>3. Miss launch date.<p>4. Pick new launch date - tell relevant blogs &amp; forums about new launch date.<p>5. Miss new launch date, but they still write posts about it.<p>6. Piss a lot of people off.<p>7. Put a countdown timer to launch on homepage, no sleeping for the next 3 days.<p>8. Argue over launching with bugs.<p>9. Launch anyway - at 3am on a Saturday morning to minimize the support queue.<p>10. A few tweets &amp; forum comments - suddenly you have 200 signups by 5am<p>11. And the support queue has about 200 emails as well.<p>12. Spend the next 3 days trying to keep support queue under 400 emails.<p>13. Fix bugs.<p>14. Fix more bugs.<p>15. Users are placing trades, this is good.<p>16. User finds trade bug and exploits, now your book is all jacked up.<p>17. Luckily user is a nice guy and returns the funds. Bug is fixed.<p>18. Third party service provider that has been hooking you up calls, you&#x27;re overloading them, they want to get paid now.<p>19. Another third party service provider calls, they want to get paid too.<p>20. Book is steady, bugs are few, trades are growing.<p>Deep breath.
======
BWStearns
Glad you guys hit ramen profitable. Any word on when the API is opening up/how
much that'll run?

~~~
tskweres
4 - 5 weeks out, we'll send out an announcement, but you can send us a support
email if you want to get on our early list, we're working on getting early
access to a few startups & higher volume traders

------
AznHisoka
Accurate.. except step 10 is 5 signups, not 200. And step 11 is 1 support
email, not 200.

------
sashaeslami
Nice!

~~~
tskweres
Gracias sir.

